# Vodafone taking over UTV customers.



## Thirsty (5 Jun 2014)

Vodafone have apparently taken over UTV customers.  

The package they are offering is nowhere near as good as what I was getting with UTV, where I had all day free local, national & UK calls (under 1 hour) as well as my broadband.

I've been with UTV for (I think) the last 8 years and I don't recall ever having issues with either phone or  BB in that time.

Anyone have recommendations the current deals / service ?


----------



## ang1170 (5 Jun 2014)

That's odd - I switched from UTV to Vodafone about a year ago, precisely because they had a better package.

Have you checked that what you've been offered is in fact the best available from Vodafone?

 Try bonkers.ie for comparisons: they are pretty good at keeping everything up to date in terms of what's available.

 In terms of customer service and reliability, I don't find much difference between UTV and Vodafone.


----------



## demoivre (5 Jun 2014)

Appalling customer service from UTV that the first I heard about this was a letter in the post on Tuesday from Vodafone saying they had taken over UTV's customer base ! I have been with UTV for ten years. Bonkers.ie already mentioned above or try [broken link removed] to see what's on offer. Thinking of going with Sky broadband myself.


----------



## gipimann (5 Jun 2014)

I switched from vodafone to UTV Connect just 2 months ago! Got an email from UTV and a letter from vodafone on Tuesday. Offer from vodafone not as good as I had (losing free UK calls), but it is slightly cheaper. 

I'm getting a better deal from vodafone now than I did when I was their customer!


----------



## martindfs (5 Jun 2014)

i have been with UTV for the past 9years. 5months ago I upgraded to their fibre broadband. from day 1 the modem they supplied me with was faulty and am now on my 4th modem with same issues. made countless calls to their technical department and was promised the earth moon and stars. I was paying fully every month for a faulty service with internet cutting out up to 10times per day(their fault). 

 as you all know they sold their ROI service to Vodafone and 2 fingers up to loyalty. im soo mad after 9years and this is how they treat us. just order eircom so hopefully better


----------



## Time (5 Jun 2014)

demoivre said:


> Appalling customer service from UTV that the first I heard about this was a letter in the post on Tuesday from Vodafone saying they had taken over UTV's customer base ! I have been with UTV for ten years. Bonkers.ie already mentioned above or try [broken link removed] to see what's on offer. Thinking of going with Sky broadband myself.



I would avoid Sky. Loads of stories of congested networks, slow speeds etc.


----------



## Thirsty (11 Jun 2014)

A family member is with Sky & seems very happy with it.

Vodafone letter states that I must notify them if I wish to change my contract and if I don't do so in 30 days it's assumed that I accept the changeover.  

There's no email address provided, an 1890 number if I want to 'opt out' of direct marketing and of course 1890 numbers are not included in your 'bundle'.  

Unbelieveably there's no direct means of communication for former UTV customers.  

So have to ring main switchboard on 01- 203 7777.

I'm still on hold to them, 15 minutes 40 seconds as of now; so think that pretty much decides that I'm not staying with them.


----------



## RedDevil (18 Jun 2014)

I was with BT and it was a good service Then I was switched to Vodafone, it was so bad I went back to Eircom. Got away from Eircom a few months ago with great hassle to UTV and now I am landed back with Vodafone. 
As I see it my contract is terminated and do not have to suit the Vodafone agenda of 30 days.
I despair, looking at bundles.


----------



## serotoninsid (18 Jun 2014)

RedDevil said:


> I was with BT and it was a good service Then I was switched to Vodafone, it was so bad I went back to Eircom. Got away from Eircom a few months ago with great hassle to UTV and now I am landed back with Vodafone.
> As I see it my contract is terminated and do not have to suit the Vodafone agenda of 30 days.
> I despair, looking at bundles.


 I was also one who was jettisoned by BT Ireland when they left the market.  Experienced vodafone for a couple of weeks (had that option) but wasn't up to scratch.  Ended up leaving - and went with Smart Telecom for a while.  Then switched to utv.  Was ok for a while until they started enforcing a ridiculously low download cap and would literally cut my service towards the end of the month.  Ended up going back to 'simply broadband' package with a substantial GB allowance and have been on it since.

Only issued I've had with Vodafone over that timeframe were the sales calls.  After numerous unsolicited calls from them, I complained repeatedly to them and to the data protection commissioner and comreg.  I haven't had such a call in the last couple of years.

Was with vodafone for pay as you go mobile for a few years up until last month.  Their deal on that is simply uncompetitive. 


The way of the world....have to keep re-assessing.  No loyalty from any of these corporates...and naturally, none offered in return.


----------



## niceoneted (19 Jun 2014)

Parents in the same boat and I'm tasked with trying to find another bundle.  I see on bonkers.ie that UPC have competitive offer over 18 months. Works out at 24€ a month and parents will get extra 300 mins to UK which the want to ring the sister. They are based in North west so if anyone around there has experience of UPC will you let us know thanks.


----------

